
O'Reilly acquires Katacoda–and a new way for 2.5M customers to learn - BossingAround
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/oreilly-acquires-katacoda-and-a-new-way-for-2-5m-customers-to-learn
======
sualeh
Any news about whether it will be free for open source projects?

